# Light Colored, Mucous-y Diarrhea



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a bottle kid that has light colored (almost white), mucous-y diarrhea this morning. She refused her bottle, but insisted on eating goat pellet. Did she just get too much milk last feeding or is it scours? I've never seen scours that looked this way. Thanks for you help!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd love to help you, but can't say that I've ever seen scours that look like that.

When you say 'too much milk last feeding'...Did you give her more than normal?  I feed the same amount every time, even though they *try* to convince me they're still hungry.

Is she on milk or replacer?

How old is she?

If it was me, I'd probably give her a squeeze of probiotic paste and a tsp of baking soda.  Skip the next bottle (if she's eating feed / hay, she won't starve) and keep an eye on her poop.

If watery scours continue, I'd use a gelling replacer until she firmed back up and put her on DiMethox 1x a day for 5 days.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 5, 2011)

She gets the same amount (20 oz) every feeding, 3 times a day, real milk. She's active and is her normal goof-ball self, but she is just swatting and having some diarrhea. She doesn't act like her stomach hurts or that she is overly hungry or thirsty.

I did give her some baking soda this morning just in case. I'm sure it's nothing, but just wanting to make sure.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 5, 2011)

So strange - one of my customers called last week and told me her Mini Nubian boy was having white scours, too.  He was acting fine, she said maybe was a little louder (but, he's a loud mouth, anyway!).  I advised her to do a course of dimethox.  Have not heard back...so I assume it cleared up :/

Just odd - I've never seen white scours, either.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 5, 2011)

_Excerpt from Raising Goats For Dummies:_
*Making homemade electrolytes*
You can have a goat that is dehydrated from
diarrhea drink this solution; if he/she is too debilitated,
give the solution in a feeding tube. This
mixture gives the goat energy and helps keep
him hydrated.

You need
. 1 teaspoon salt
. 3.4 teaspoon lite salt
. 1 teaspoon baking soda
. 4 ounces corn syrup
. Four pints warm water
Mix all ingredients together. Give a large dairy
goat one pint; give a kid or smaller goat 1.2 to 1
cup every six hours until she regains her energy
and diarrhea stops.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Bounce Back made by Manna Pro if you're looking for pre-mixed electrolytes.  It's a powder and comes in small, inexpensive packages.  I always keep a couple on hand.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never seen it in goats but in nursing puppies it is a sign of a bacterial infection. Can you take a stool sample to the vets?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 6, 2011)

At her 2 pm feeding, she was back to normal. Weird. I'm going to keep an eye on her just to be sure. Thanks for the help everybody!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 6, 2011)

Im glad shes doing better.  That is strange?  Ive never seen white either??


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 6, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I've never seen it in goats but in nursing puppies it is a sign of a bacterial infection. Can you take a stool sample to the vets?


That is a good possibility.


----------

